# Error en mayusculas con acentos tanto el kde como en consola

## minskog

Pues eso, que veo perfectamente todos los caracteres incluido el del euro, pero cuando una mayuscula lleva acento pone otra cosa que no el caracter que le corresponde.  Esto me pasa en X y en consola.   :Sad: 

Un saludo

----------

## Capsize

que iso estas usando, me refiero a las fuentes. deberia ser la 15.

----------

